# Hi from Washington State!



## Medusamane (May 24, 2010)

It's freezing this morning!  Anyone else from the Evergreen state?


----------



## Luiza_T (May 24, 2010)




----------



## mac_aiken (May 24, 2010)

Hello from a fellow WA resident. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 24, 2010)

I'm in Portland, so I'm close!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## CosmePro (May 24, 2010)

Olympic Peninsula represent!


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

to specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun!


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Purple (May 28, 2010)




----------



## n_c (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Soul Unique (May 28, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!


----------

